# Chevy Cruze Recalled for Cracking Axle Components



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Q Tip # 1 .. don't take this as Gospel but it has come to our attention the 1.8 is being inspected for possible fractures to the half shafts also ....so don't freak j your getting a new part !


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

I was supposed to pick up a new leased cruze and can't because of this recall. Hoping it doesn't take too long for replacement parts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Full details of the recall are at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ject-front-right-half-shaft-may-fracture.html. I'm closing this thread. Please continue discussion in the referenced thread.


----------

